# The Free Orchestra for Kontakt Player - OUT NOW!



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Mar 26, 2020)

We hope you're safe, healthy and at home! To make this unreal period a bit easier we hope to add to your creativity with a re-release of _The Free Orchestra_, now with Kontakt Player support!

_The Free Orchestra _offers a solid gigabyte of free, cinematic sounds taken directly from ProjectSAM's acclaimed libraries, ranging from orchestral string staccatos and brass clusters to symphonic percussion and dystopian sound design.

This newly released incarnation of _The Free Orchestra_ includes all 12 presets that we originally released throughout 2019, as well as two brand-new presets with content from_ Symphobia 4: Pandora_ and _Symphobia 3: Lumina_. _The Free Orchestra_ now also offers a number of Multis, layering the individual presets in different, inspiring ways.

In other words: if you already have the original 12, make sure to get this new release of _The Free Orchestra_!

***Now works with the free Kontakt Player***

Best of all: _The Free Orchestra_ now comes with a Kontakt Player license! This means that _The Free Orchestra_ can now be used in its intended form, without limitations, by every musician with a computer. This also means _The Free Orchestra_ now has a dedicated spot in Kontakt's and Komplete's library browser.

https://projectsam.com


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 26, 2020)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> We hope you're safe, healthy and at home! To make this unreal period a bit easier we hope to add to your creativity with a re-release of _The Free Orchestra_, now with Kontakt Player support!



THANK YOU!!


----------



## easyrider (Mar 26, 2020)

Awesome job xx


----------



## Haakond (Mar 26, 2020)

Awesome! Thank you


----------



## filipjonathan (Mar 26, 2020)

For some reason, it won't register the serial number in Native Access. Network issues or something. Hopefully, it will work later. Oh, and THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## nolotrippen (Mar 26, 2020)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> We hope you're safe, healthy and at home! To make this unreal period a bit easier we hope to add to your creativity with a re-release of _The Free Orchestra_, now with Kontakt Player support!
> 
> _The Free Orchestra _offers a solid gigabyte of free, cinematic sounds taken directly from ProjectSAM's acclaimed libraries, ranging from orchestral string staccatos and brass clusters to symphonic percussion and dystopian sound design.
> 
> ...



Thanks. Have already. composed with it. Looking forward to the two additions.


----------



## Illico (Mar 27, 2020)

Thanks, I already used them in some projects. But honestly I did not found the new presets.


----------



## Illico (Mar 27, 2020)

Illico said:


> Thanks, I already used them in some project. But honestly I did not found the new presets.


OK, I did not notice it was a totaly new product with a serial number. Thanks


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Mar 27, 2020)

Illico said:


> OK, I did not notice it was a totaly new product with a serial number. Thanks



It is, indeed! :D

There were 12 separate TFO editions before this 2020 re-release. The 2020 re-release comes with 14 instruments all combined into 1 library, "Ominous Lows" and "Pandora Panic" are the new instruments.


----------



## Wolf68 (Mar 27, 2020)

very generous, thanks!


----------



## dzilizzi (Mar 27, 2020)

Thank you so much!


----------



## robgb (Mar 27, 2020)

I already had all the instruments, except the new ones, but it's nice to have it in the library panel. Some really great stuff here. Thank you.


----------



## davinwv (Mar 27, 2020)

The Free Orchestra must be quite popular. The ProjectSAM website won't even load for me!


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Mar 27, 2020)

davinwv said:


> The Free Orchestra must be quite popular. The ProjectSAM website won't even load for me!



We are currently experiencing some technical difficulties with the website due to the amount of traffic.
We hope this to be resolved soon but don't worry, The Free Orchestra will still be there tomorrow!


----------



## X-Bassist (Mar 27, 2020)

davinwv said:


> The Free Orchestra must be quite popular. The ProjectSAM website won't even load for me!


Same here. Let is know when traffic slows, Uncle Project Sam


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Mar 27, 2020)

X-Bassist said:


> Same here. Let is know when traffic slows, Uncle Project Sam



Will do!


----------



## artomatic (Mar 27, 2020)

After entering the serial number to NI's Native Access, it asked for the path where (I'm assuming) "The Free Orchestra" folder is. Since I've never owned the previous version(s), how is installing this possible?


----------



## Illico (Mar 27, 2020)

artomatic said:


> ...how is installing this possible?


You should install the "ProjectSAM Downloader" to download the new library package in the folder path you want. Then with NI's Native Access, point to the installation folder.


----------



## artomatic (Mar 27, 2020)

Illico said:


> You should install the "ProjectSAM Downloader" to download the new library package in the folder path you want. Then with NI's Natice Access, point to the installation folder.



That makes sense. Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## loubas (Mar 27, 2020)

Hello, I successfully downloaded "The Free Orchestra" from the ProjectSam.com website, but I couldn't find the serial number to install it, I followed the recommendations, but the serial number does not appear on my account page? So I can't install it from my native access. Do you have a solution for me? Thank you!


----------



## transverb (Mar 27, 2020)

loubas said:


> Hello, I successfully downloaded "The Free Orchestra" from the ProjectSam.com website, but I couldn't find the serial number to install it, I followed the recommendations, but the serial number does not appear on my account page? So I can't install it from my native access. Do you have a solution for me? Thank you!




That is odd. I can find my license in My Account > My Libraries > and clicking The Free Orchestra text next to the red box (Licences).

PS. Thank you so much for the beautiful libraries. 😆


----------



## loubas (Mar 27, 2020)

transverb said:


> That is odd. I can find my license in My Account > My Libraries > and clicking The Free Orchestra text next to the red box (Licences).
> 
> PS. Thank you so much for the beautiful libraries. 😆



Hello transverse, thank you for your answer. I clicked again on the red box "The Free Orchestra" above my booksellers, but nothing happens, it's always as if the box "The Free Orchestra "did not work. As for being able to enter a "Challenge code", I did not receive one. Thank you !


----------



## filipjonathan (Mar 28, 2020)

loubas said:


> Hello, I successfully downloaded "The Free Orchestra" from the ProjectSam.com website, but I couldn't find the serial number to install it, I followed the recommendations, but the serial number does not appear on my account page? So I can't install it from my native access. Do you have a solution for me? Thank you!


The same happened to me. Go to the man page of the website and click on The Free Orchestra. It will say "You Own This" but click on it anyway. It will take you to the page with the serial for it.


----------



## JLKooistra (Mar 28, 2020)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> We are currently experiencing some technical difficulties with the website due to the amount of traffic.
> We hope this to be resolved soon but don't worry, The Free Orchestra will still be there tomorrow!


Would the traffic possibly cause the "ProjectSAM Downloader" to throw up this error, no matter how many times I restart the app?


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Mar 28, 2020)

Hi all!

It seems it was quite the night for the ProjectSAM servers. The website is now up and running healthy again! Thanks all for your patience!

Due to these high amounts of traffic it appears that some people were not given a serial number, please contact ProjectSAM support directly if this is the case for you and we will help you out as soon as possible!

As for any issues with the new ProjectSAM Downloader, we would be happy if you would report this to ProjectSAM Support directly as well. Please do so by also telling us your OS version, so we can investigate and fix these issues.

Please note that if you experience these issues with the Downloader, there is also the option to get The Free Orchestra through a Direct Download which you can find in your ProjectSAM account.

Have a great weekend and stay safe!


----------



## el-bo (Mar 28, 2020)

Cheers!


----------



## Michel Simons (Mar 28, 2020)

The direct download worked like a charm for me this morning.


----------



## loubas (Mar 28, 2020)

filipjonathan said:


> The same happened to me. Go to the man page of the website and click on The Free Orchestra. It will say "You Own This" but click on it anyway. It will take you to the page with the serial for it.



Hello filipjonathan,

Thanks for your reply, I tried this solution yesterday and it didn't work, I just sit it down again ... but it still doesn't work. I have contacted ProjectSamsupport and am awaiting their response.

Thank you !


----------



## PatrickS (Mar 28, 2020)

Same problem here.


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Mar 28, 2020)

loubas said:


> Hello filipjonathan,
> 
> Thanks for your reply, I tried this solution yesterday and it didn't work, I just sit it down again ... but it still doesn't work. I have contacted ProjectSamsupport and am awaiting their response.
> 
> Thank you !





PatrickS said:


> Same problem here.



The past 24 hours we've been working hard to give support to anyone who experiences issues with registering TFO. It might be the case that your Support Ticket didn't came through. Please try to submit a new ticket again and I'm sure we can get you up and running!


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 28, 2020)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> The past 24 hours we've been working hard to give support to anyone who experiences issues with registering TFO. It might be the case that your Support Ticket didn't came through. Please try to submit a new ticket again and I'm sure we can get you up and running!



Trusting all will get resolved for those with issues. 
Download / install here went smoothly and very pleased with new content ..... as well as all earlier releases !! 
Many thanks for this impressive set of ProjectSAM creations.


----------



## loubas (Mar 28, 2020)

Wytse @ ProjectSAM said:


> The past 24 hours we've been working hard to give support to anyone who experiences issues with registering TFO. It might be the case that your Support Ticket didn't came through. Please try to submit a new ticket again and I'm sure we can get you up and running!



Hello Wytse,

Thank you for your advice, I have just opened a new post with a more descriptive text of the problem, I hope that a solution will be possible!

Thanks again!


----------



## berndfri (Mar 28, 2020)

I had the same problem last night regarding getting no serial number. Sent a support ticket on ProjectSAM's website. Got an answer back with it fixed in less than an hour, on a Friday night! Super impressed with the response, especially considering this is free.


----------



## loubas (Mar 28, 2020)

Good evening,

I would like to thank the "VI-CONTROL" website as well as all those who helped me in this process, thanks to you, I finally managed to have a serial number to be able to use the "The Free Orchestra" library . Since we have to stay home as a precaution, it will surely be nice to be able to discover new sounds. I would also like to thank all the representatives of "ProjectSam" who had to work very hard to be able to successfully restart the server, and who were very quick and very efficient in finding solutions to our problems.

Good evening everyone, and be careful during this difficult time.

Thanks again !

N. B. Excuse my bad English, but I have to use a translator!


----------



## Instrugramm (Mar 28, 2020)

Great stuff! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Wytse @ ProjectSAM (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi all!

Last month we released the overhauled version of _The Free Orchestra_: a solid gigabyte of free, cinematic sounds taken directly from our catalogue!

Right after launch, our servers took quite a beating. We have streamlined things since, so if you haven't gotten _The Free Orchestra_ yet, now is the time! 

In the new scoring tutorial below, we use only sounds from _The Free Orchestra_ to create the exciting music track heard in the library's trailer video. So why not get this free library and follow along?


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 17, 2020)

Thanks! I put it off due to not being in a hurry. But I tend to forget..... will download now.


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 17, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Thanks! I put it off due to not being in a hurry. But I tend to forget..... will download now.


Yes, this is my problem when I put things off as well—I forget. Or I remember but then can't the link, or don't remember well enough to google and have to wait for someone to bump it on the forum.


----------



## TomislavEP (Apr 19, 2020)

Yesterday, I've watched a video by ProjectSAM on producing a whole track using just TFO. It is quite amazing how far one can actually get using only this. Definitely one of the best and most useful Kontakt free libraries that have appeared in years.

Personally, I use products from Spitfire Audio for orchestral sounds, especially the Albion series. But if by chance I find myself in a need for more aggressive orchestral colors, I'm thinking could I manage only with TFO and maybe some orchestral freebies from Performance Samples, without having to invest in a whole new commercial library.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (May 6, 2020)

thank you so much for the real kontakt library upgrade so it shows up in the library-list 😍


----------



## wahey73 (May 10, 2021)

I just found this thread now by chance and wanted to share two little things I did with the TFO:




Really interesting how far you can go with this if you just spend some time on it. Thanks Project Sam!


----------

